

GMP 6.0 release notes - fafner
https://gmplib.org/gmp6.0.html

======
fafner
The "side-channel silent" improvements should help improve the security of
RSA. Here is a paper about it: [https://gmplib.org/~tege/modexp-
silent.pdf](https://gmplib.org/~tege/modexp-silent.pdf)

